# My Auckland New Zealand pictures



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

Great shots 84!
You have a different viewpoint.


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

Excellent, your capturing some of the less savoury elements.kay::applause:

It's good to let the rest of the world know that no city is truly perfect, Auckland is just very very close


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

akash : first time ever...I think the BNZ Tower looks nice (in that pic)!

glad you like it 


Dazzle :Great shots 84! You have a different viewpoint

thanks but different to what lol ?


Kane : Excellent, your capturing some of the less savoury elements It's good to let the rest of the world know that no city is truly perfect, Auckland is just very very close 

by unsavory do you mean the homeless person ?


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

heres some more random shots for you i hope you like these too 




























These were taken in the domain, i dont really like these ones but thought id post em anyway


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Away from the hustle and bustle of Auckland CBD is Muriwai beach located on the western coastline of auckland, i hope you like them 

The 1st day i was there was pretty miserable 




























The 2nd day was much nicer























































Theres some more to come just watch this space


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

woohoo here they are 
































































Dont go to close the the edge when ya fishing


----------



## sth_Auk (Jun 1, 2006)

^^^ :applause:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks but i thought id get more comments than that lol are people boycotting my thread lol :lol:


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

maybe most people just like to have a wander...like me lol


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

And I love perusing also


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Is that one of Auckland's best surfing beaches?


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Is that one of Auckland's best surfing beaches?


i think piha is the best, its on the same stretch of coast just a little further north


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

Murawi is the longest Auckland west coast beach, Piha the most popular but nothing beats Karekare/Whatipu to the south (of both) or even Te Henga (in between).

Me and the lads - in our youth - at Karekare.










:rofl::rofl:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

it seems ages since i last posted

here some of mission bay, lets start with some random houses

i hope you like them :cheers:









































































And now for some of the beach 


















































































hope you like them all


----------



## Mesh22 (May 5, 2006)

AKL = hottness.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Mesh22 said:


> AKL = hottness.


right now its AKL = overcast and gloomy lol 

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome back stranger  .... some gr8 shots there


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

Its getting warmer every day. Your pics reflect that!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks for the comments here some i forgot to put on here yesterday 

Parnell 










Grey lynn park 




























I love these last 2 shots


----------



## sth_Auk (Jun 1, 2006)

^^ Love the last two! :cheers2:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

sth_Auk said:


> ^^ Love the last two! :cheers2:



but not the rest ? pfft 

lol thanks :cheers:


----------



## richie rich (Aug 7, 2007)

eighty4 said:


> thanks for the comments here some i forgot to put on here yesterday
> 
> Parnell
> 
> ...


Hey! my old street! and park!! nice pics.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

ENIGMA said:


> Welcome back stranger  .... some gr8 shots there


thanks i dont come on here now much that im back to work. I'll be uploading some pictures of newmarket and parnell soon. :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Few pics of parnell for you i hope you like them :cheers:




























My girlfriend peeking through some windows


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

nice pics! kay:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

akash said:


> nice pics! kay:



thanks my favorite one is my girlfriend looking through the widow


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just a few more for you 

A few in Parnell and Newmarket i hope you like them :cheers:


















































































a few more to come soon..................


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just some shots of Parnell and Newmarket again 

Hope they arent too similar to Mr_kiwi_fruit's lol


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Its been ages since i updated this. It was a gorgeous day today, i hope you like all my pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics


thanks :cheers:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

84, I'm glad you brought this thread back, as somehow I missed it the first time around and had an enjoyable time going through the 7 pages. Why on earth did you stop?

Anyway, great pictures and I particularly like how you also included some suburbs and not just downtown. Downtown Auckland is rather small and all the other threads pretty much just show the same buildings over and over again but from different angles ;O) But here you went to Western Springs (hope you post some more from there), Parnel etc.

Wouldn't mind to see Pt Chev if you have any and more Western Springs. Hell, just keep this thread going :O)

What part of Auckland do you live in?


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Justme said:


> 84, I'm glad you brought this thread back, as somehow I missed it the first time around and had an enjoyable time going through the 7 pages. Why on earth did you stop?
> 
> Anyway, great pictures and I particularly like how you also included some suburbs and not just downtown. Downtown Auckland is rather small and all the other threads pretty much just show the same buildings over and over again but from different angles ;O) But here you went to Western Springs (hope you post some more from there), Parnel etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments  i'm glad you like them 

I've never stopped taking pictures its just i couldnt be bothered to upload them. My internet conection upload speed isnt great so i have to reduce them a lot so they upload quicker, it just takes a while.

I used to live in Pt Chev but never really took many pictures there and i now live in Parnell 

Ive got some pictures of ponsonby that ill be posting soon. which i hope you like , since you like pics of the burbs


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here are some pics of Ponsonby, Just a few shots of some houses and the view of the city from the street, hope you like em


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Professional pics!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

hey thanks ^^:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

eighty4 said:


> thanks :cheers:


Welcome


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Newmarket is awesome.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ thanks again


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

just discovered this thread. Really like it man- you got skillz!



eighty4 said:


>


Had brekky here couple of weeks ago. Cute Latina waitress, she winked at me!

And on a side note friend of mine said she say David Beckham walking past here yesterday too.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ thanks, i'm glad you like em


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's some more shots for you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing place


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ thanks christos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

sorry the links didnt work :-(


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

ffs photobucket


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No problem  ^^


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Finally got photobucket to work for me, here is set 1 taken last weekend i hope you like them 

































St Kevins Arcade
















Myers Park


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

I dont know why they look so unsharp when i load them up hno:


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

Very nice photos.
They look ok to me


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Dazzle said:


> Very nice photos.
> They look ok to me


thanks, its a shame photobucket keeps making them too small/too big or just not sharp


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, what a collection!

I wasn't aware of this thread, it cheered me up cos the weather has ruined my beach plans.

kay: keep up the good work


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

eighty4 said:


> thanks, its a shame photobucket keeps making them too small/too big or just not sharp


You can change the image size: example from 14' to 17' or biggest...


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

A very beautiful city, for sure. :yes:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

DML2 said:


> Wow, what a collection!
> 
> I wasn't aware of this thread, it cheered me up cos the weather has ruined my beach plans.
> 
> kay: keep up the good work


thanks, glad it made ya feel better lol 



christos-greece said:


> You can change the image size: example from 14' to 17' or biggest...


yeah for some reason they were coming out in weird sizes hno:



StevenW said:


> A very beautiful city, for sure. :yes:


thanks, there will be more pics to come :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's some more pics for you, i meant to post them before xmas but i've been on holiday, i hope you like them

























It seems most people go away at xmas to get away from auckland lol 








































Is this the thinnest hotel in the world ?
















i love this shot


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hope you like this next set, i'll post some more in the coming weeks


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

The PrinceWater House building (hope thats right) is by far one of Auckland's most attractive buildings in my opinion.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Brisbaner21 said:


> The PrinceWater House building (hope thats right) is by far one of Auckland's most attractive buildings in my opinion.


You mean the white building with a short spire ? yeah i like that too but my fave will always be the metropolis


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ thanks


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's my last ones of 2008, hope you like them 

























Inside Skycity Cinema's i love this building
























Just off Queen St








Lorne Street








Queen Street, Mid City


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

All it needed was a lick of paint









































Im pretty bored of photographing auckland at the moment hno:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ damn what ? :lol:


----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 16, 2004)

*Damn there are some good Photos the eighty4*

:cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

hehehe thanks :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's some pics i took yesterday at the Waitangi day festival








The Maori flag flying high








Just popping up








Loadsa crap
















Another Maori flag flying
























mmm crepes








On the beach across the road from it all


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice pics :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Auckland downtown looks very nice


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

DML2 said:


> Nice pics :yes:





christos-greece said:


> Auckland downtown looks very nice


hey thanks for the comments :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just some shots of devenport for you...

Just some random shots from some side streets 








































Just 2 shots of the skyline
















This cafe was so nice, I'll have to go back there again








The esplanande hotel








Mt victoria 








Some huge house (taken out of the car window)








Skytower just through the trees (car window shot)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The view from the tower ^^ should be great, from up there...


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ yeah its a great view, but i cant be bothered paying $25 to go up there though


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Need $25 (entrance ticket (?)) to go up there?


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ Yep $25 to go to the top, i think its about $40 if you wanna eat in the restaurant there, everything else is free to view though. There are restaurants, cafe's, bars and a casino there aswell


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's some pics i took a few weeks ago. I met my girlfriend for her lunchbreak and went to the shakespere pub on albert street. I hope you like em 

Fort street window cleaners
















The view from the shakepere balcony
























The tiny balconys on the formula 1 hotel
































wedges


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates ^^


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ thanks you never fail to compliment my pics :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Been a while...the weather has been terrible recently, so to remind us of the nice weather here are some shots I took from where I work. I took them a few weeks ago. These were taken from the 6th floor. Quite a view dont you think ? Shame the exposure isnt great, i'm going to go there again and get the shots at nightime.

































Looking straight over the edge


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Its been a while, here are some shots of the Auckland boat show that i took a few weeks back, ive been meaning to upload them for a while. I hope you like them 

Starting off with 2 shots of Queen st

























The view from up above

































2 Shots of the ferry building


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Full of life, vibrant and very colourful. Welcome back mate !


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks, its been a while :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

eighty4 said:


> Thanks, its been a while :lol:


It has, where have you been ?


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

I've been here but i've been lurking in the UK section  I got some more pics to come


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

eighty4 said:


> I've been here but i've been lurking in the UK section  I got some more pics to come


Ok  bring them on mate, waiting in anticipation.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent collection!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

eighty4 said:


> I've been here but i've been lurking in the UK section  I got some more pics to come


Waiting for those photos...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey 84 ... miss me ?  I am glad to see you that you are still out and about mate. Fab shots.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Excellent collection!


Thanks mike 



christos-greece said:


> Waiting for those photos...


Here they are 



SYDNEY said:


> Hey 84 ... miss me ?  I am glad to see you that you are still out and about mate. Fab shots.


Thanks and yes i did miss you lol 



madridhere said:


> Wonderful pictures.


Thanks


This is beach road I live and work then that 2 minutes walk from all of this.

Sorry if they come out huge, im having a lot of problems with photobucket at the moment hno:


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool pics


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^thanks

More to come soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

eighty4 said:


> ^^thanks
> 
> More to come soon


Why are we waiting, why are we waiting ?  Hands on the keyboard, no playing with snakey


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^ sorry its been a while. I dont come on here that often anymore. 

Hope you like em 
























































I thought this was funny


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

As stated over at Kiwiscrapers, I love the early bird pic  ... no time to dilly-dally, get busy boy


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Very clever this one is.........


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> As stated over at Kiwiscrapers, I love the early bird pic  ... no time to dilly-dally, get busy boy





Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Very clever this one is.........


thanks you 2 i'm glad you like em


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's some more for you, some are a few months old. I hope you like them


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Weird they look pixelated, bloody photobucket :bash:


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool photos, i like the 2nd one in particular


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^Thanks, hopefully the next installment wont be grainy


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

When is the next instalment


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

kewlness:cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

I love the 7th pic most - very difficult too choose one that stands out - the composition and angle is bril !


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

DML2 said:


> When is the next instalment


Im going to have a rest, the forum has a few too many NZ picture threads at the moment



l'eau said:


> kewlness:cheers:





SYDNEY said:


> I love the 7th pic most - very difficult too choose one that stands out - the composition and angle is bril !


Thanks a lot :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

eighty4 said:


> Im going to have a rest, the forum has a few too many NZ picture threads at the moment


Look forward to your next installments. Stay inspired and dont be a stranger too long!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Photobucket will no doubt make them HUGE ! This is Westhaven marina. Hope you like them


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome back 84, thanks for the coffee, it was gr8 seeing you again.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Welcome back 84, thanks for the coffee, it was gr8 seeing you again.


Thanks, yeah it was good catching up. Do you realise its nearly 2 years since i last saw you 2? Time flies doesnt it?



tonyssa said:


> Nice shots!


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

= nice


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

wow great shot,i want to travel there


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

xavarreiro said:


> good photos





xavarreiro said:


> = nice





mjx729 said:


> wow great shot,i want to travel there


Thanks there's more to come


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's some more. Photobucket will have no doubt messed around with them again though


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just a few shots here 

































Night time shots


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

The Nikon 50MM F1.8, man I love this lens. I've been doing a lot of shooting with this lens recently. Its so sharp. It makes me dislike zooms now lol

I'll be getting another prime lens soon. I hope you like these shots and I appolagise that they are a bit small. I cant win with photobucket :bash:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Well done, those are fab ! I am glad to see that you are out and about again  Thank God for the arrival of Spring | Summer


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

You guys are now having the best time of the year. :no::lol:.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Well done, those are fab ! I am glad to see that you are out and about again  Thank God for the arrival of Spring | Summer





PortoNuts said:


> You guys are now having the best time of the year. :no::lol:.


Thanks, hope you like this next set 

Yet more goodness from the 50mm


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Gosh, I underrated Auckland for so long. It's a pity I hadn't visited this thread before :cheers:.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> Gosh, I underrated Auckland for so long. It's a pity I hadn't visited this thread before :cheers:.


Yeah Auckland is pretty incredible considering its population 

I'll be posting some more shots in the next few days


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi here's some more pictures for you. Starting off with Emily Place









































The Newly reburbished Achilles House








The Whitcoulls building








Taken on Lorne St








And in the reflection








and here








I think this is on durham lane, cant remember 








And finally....some street life on Queen street
























and some death


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Well done  I love the Volkswagen pic and the Precinct pic looking up :applause:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Well done  I love the Volkswagen pic and the Precinct pic looking up :applause:


Spank you.....I'm going to Tauranga next month so i'll get some shots on here


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Let's go shopping 


























































Ok so not urban in the slightest. I just wanted to show off some 50mm prime shots, hope you like em​


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Forgot to add these that I took with a 35mm prime


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

I took trip to Auckland fish markets the other week, here's my pics, hope you like them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos are also very nice too


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Good to see you posting again!!

I see you are investing in some primes.

This pic is very cool


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Those recent photos are also very nice too


Thanks :cheers:



Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Good to see you posting again!!
> 
> I see you are investing in some primes.
> 
> This pic is very cool


Thanks, I prefer the fish pics to be honest, it just looks so disgusting lol

Yeah I've had the 50mm for about 3 years and bought the 35mm about a month ago. One day I will have a full frame camera so then they'll really shine.(I say this but I cant decide whether to save up for full frame or stick with APS'c or move to Canon)


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Auckland Zoo Part 1 

I went to Auckland Zoo for the 1st time a few weeks ago. Ive been here nearly 4 years and never went ! Anyway hope you like them, this is my 1st set. They arent Urban in the slightest, but who cares?













































































































Dirty Baboons, they just dont care do they? lol


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Auckland Zoo Part 2


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Tauraga 
Bay of Plenty
(2.5 hours south of Auckland)

I took a trip down south. I hope you like the pics, this is part 1 

Points are awarded to anyone who can guess the make my girlfriends car, based on this shadow 































































Nick nacks shops (junk) 


















It was Tauranga art week, hence why there is a toilet being driven round town


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Taurnaga/Mt Maunganui Part 2

Starting off with some houses















































































































































Tea Time


----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 16, 2004)

*Great Shots 84 ...*

The Car is a Hard one ....some sort of hatch ....is there also a reflection on the Bikes Petrol Tank ? :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

What a fantastic little place and there always seem to be good weather there - at least better than Auckland  Thanks for the pics 84, I am so jealous


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

is the car a fiat 500 or a punto?


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


> The Car is a Hard one ....some sort of hatch ....is there also a reflection on the Bikes Petrol Tank ? :cheers:


Thanks... Yes the reflection is me taking the pic lol


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> What a fantastic little place and there always seem to be good weather there - at least better than Auckland  Thanks for the pics 84, I am so jealous


I love Tauranga, i'll be going again around march time I cant wait. 

The funny thing is I lived in Katikati for a few months and never went to Tauranga, shocking really init lol Thanks for the comment



spotila said:


> is the car a fiat 500 or a punto?


lol nah im not that rich its a Ford KA


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Tauranga/Mt Maunganui Part 3









































































You are no one in Mt Maunganui unless you have HUGE door !


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Tauranga Part 4 

I found this little alleyway full of graffiti not far from where we were staying. Hope you like em, this is my last set of Tauranga pics


----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 16, 2004)

*Great shots ......*

Will be flying in for a Wedding in March ......might see you about :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Super kay:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


> Will be flying in for a Wedding in March ......might see you about :cheers:


Sounds good I'll be there again in March, for my brithday and also because I'm getting a tattoo. 

Thanks for visiting my thread again



Benonie said:


> Wow! Super kay:


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just some more randomness


----------



## HighRizer92 (Sep 19, 2008)

nice shots! =)


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

HighRizer92 said:


> nice shots! =)


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Auckland Museum & Winter Garden Part 1


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

:applause: Gorgeous 84  I was thinking of going there this weekend but I will be curing a hangover instead  .... have a gr8 weekend mate :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> :applause: Gorgeous 84  I was thinking of going there this weekend but I will be curing a hangover instead  .... have a gr8 weekend mate :cheers:


Thanks i also need to get up to Matakana, my girlfriend says its a bit ponsy though lol but that doesnt bother me, the place looks gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Auckland Winter Gardens Part 2 

They arent in the slightest bit urban for urban showcase but who cares?


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

^^

one question, why winter gardens??

kinda digging plants now....don't get me wrong, but it all started with the fascination with skyscrapers, buildings, weather, geography now i'm going straight to plants.......:lol:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

jpsolarized said:


> ^^
> 
> one question, why winter gardens??
> 
> kinda digging plants now....don't get me wrong, but it all started with the fascination with skyscrapers, buildings, weather, geography now i'm going straight to plants.......:lol:


Im not sure why they are called the winter gardens, my home city of sheffield has winter gardens but they are stinking hot all year round lol

Glad you dig my plant shots lol


----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 16, 2004)

*Great shots again Eighty4 ....*

Are these Statues Life size ....cast Iron ? They look like a set of 20 that were produced early last Century , a couple I know have one in their Garden , they all vary slightly in design .....Last valuation of theirs $ 120,000 ......actually they might have some info on the Garden website .......:cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Marky

Lifesize? slighty smaller 

Cast iron? They look like precast concrete in the flesh.

$120k ? I think they bought them at placemakers lol


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really great, good photos of Auckland as well


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

:applause: very nice sweety - classy and arty  ... I will speak to Craigy today about our meeting tomorrow ... stay tuned.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> :applause: very nice sweety - classy and arty  ... I will speak to Craigy today about our meeting tomorrow ... stay tuned.


Thanks mate, sounds good :rock:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

I hired a Nikon D90 and I love it. Its a lot better than the D80, its a lot faster, and the metering is fantastic. Hope you enjoy the random shots I took with it today. No doubt I'll be buying one of these soon. 

Part one

















































































































































Here's some pics of auckland business school. I may have gone over the top with the shots of the steps


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Fannytastic sweety  You have been out cruising the park again  On the downside, Autumn is here  BUGGER !


----------



## dgdf (Mar 13, 2010)

thankssssssss best web www.waymoney.tk


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Fannytastic sweety  You have been out cruising the park again  On the downside, Autumn is here  BUGGER !


lol @ cruising. I think there are a few more nice days ahead of us before autumn is here to stay....thank god




dgdf said:


> thankssssssss best web www.waymoney.tk


:spam1:ing in my thread ? You wassak*

*Yorkshire word


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's some more randomness for you. Hope you enjoy 

Part 2


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^

Fantastic pics 84 - look at my eyes, look at my eyes, D700, D700, D700, D700


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

I can see that you enjoyed the new camera :colgate: ... now save, save, save  Gr8 pics by the way.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^
> 
> Fantastic pics 84 - look at my eyes, look at my eyes, D700, D700, D700, D700


thanks :cheers: please look at my eyes... $4700 now $4700 now 

by the way, where are the pics you took of me and sydney (sounds so dodgy)




SYDNEY said:


> I can see that you enjoyed the new camera :colgate: ... now save, save, save  Gr8 pics by the way.


Thanks, ive applied for a credit card today lol i cant be bothered waiting


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

People from Auckland love their city...they show me why...and I understand 

Great pics eighty4!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Andre_idol said:


> People from Auckland love their city...they show me why...and I understand
> 
> Great pics eighty4!


Thanks andre. I'm putting some more on later so stay tuned


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

oops didnt work


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Part 3

More randomness


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Part 4

More randomness  
































































Westminster court?
































































My mates band


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pics!

Enjoy your last Summer days mate


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^Thanks mate. I'm putting some more on 2mora night :cheers:


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Noice


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

DML2 said:


> Noice


Thanks mate, here's some more for ya


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice those night photos/views of the city... i think we need more night ones


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice those night photos/views of the city... i think we need more night ones


You are in luck as i'm going into town this weekend to get some more shots  So keep checking :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

oops, try again


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Grafton


















Parnell 
































































Parnell Pools












































`


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

right on! i really like the idea of building a pool on a body of water


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^LoL it sits above the water, not on top of it :lol: but I know what you mean.

More to come 2mora :cheers:


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

dont be so sure 84
when i translated from american to nz english on englishtranslator.com thats how it came out...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice buildings, houses in the above photos


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

kalibob32 said:


> dont be so sure 84
> when i translated from american to nz english on englishtranslator.com thats how it came out...


:lol:



christos-greece said:


> Nice buildings, houses in the above photos


Yeah there are quite a few millionairs live in Parnell including the prime minister


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

ooops try again


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Skytower

Part 1

(Well the view from the Skytower to be exact :lol: )


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Really nice photos there, especially the view ones over the city.


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

are there any plans in place for the dock/port area in front of victoria park? (your 1st pic)


----------



## Snorky33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for that eighty4, most of us that are spread around the globe have never been up Auckland's Sky Tower. Wow those views across the harbor are stunning, yes Auckland sure is one of the most beautiful cities around we're always raving on about what a beauiful city San Francisco is...but sorry San Fran in my humble option you wouldn't rate in the beautiful stakes as high as Auckland does.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Really nice photos there, especially the view ones over the city.


Thanks mate, more to come :cheers:



kalibob32 said:


> are there any plans in place for the dock/port area in front of victoria park? (your 1st pic)


Yep here's a thread for it 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417604



Snorky33 said:


> Thanks for that eighty4, most of us that are spread around the globe have never been up Auckland's Sky Tower. Wow those views across the harbor are stunning, yes Auckland sure is one of the most beautiful cities around we're always raving on about what a beauiful city San Francisco is...but sorry San Fran in my humble option you wouldn't rate in the beautiful stakes as high as Auckland does.


I think its a case of the grass is greener on the otherside :lol: The pics Ive seen of San Francisco it looks a lot nicer than Auckland its has so much more character and from what i've heard, culture. 

Glad you like my pics though. I have loads more to come from skytower so keep posted


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

Nice pics!

This city is marvellous! So tiny, but so vibrant!

I'm really enjoying Auckland!!!


----------



## Snorky33 (Oct 23, 2009)

I think its a case of the grass is greener on the otherside :lol: The pics Ive seen of San Francisco it looks a lot nicer than Auckland its has so much more character and from what i've heard, culture. 

Glad you like my pics though. I have loads more to come from skytower so keep posted[/QUOTE]

True:yes: San Francisco is one of the world's great cities, the bay, the Goldern Gate, the cable cars and Fisherman's Wharf...leaves LA in it's dust, just between me & you i think San Francisco will be the next US city to host the Olympics, sure has the look the IOC seem to favour...well if Rio can do it?


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Yup, Auckland looks great from above too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice panoramic views of Auckland from Skytower


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Brazuca Surfer said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> This city is marvellous! So tiny, but so vibrant!
> 
> I'm really enjoying Auckland!!!


Do you mean the city centre? because Auckland itself is HUGE ! 



Snorky33 said:


> I think its a case of the grass is greener on the otherside :lol: The pics Ive seen of San Francisco it looks a lot nicer than Auckland its has so much more character and from what i've heard, culture.
> 
> Glad you like my pics though. I have loads more to come from skytower so keep posted


True:yes: San Francisco is one of the world's great cities, the bay, the Goldern Gate, the cable cars and Fisherman's Wharf...leaves LA in it's dust, just between me & you i think San Francisco will be the next US city to host the Olympics, sure has the look the IOC seem to favour...well if Rio can do it?[/QUOTE]




Andre_idol said:


> Yup, Auckland looks great from above too





christos-greece said:


> Very nice panoramic views of Auckland from Skytower


Thanks lads, im just uploading more now so they'll be on here in 2 hours or so :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That church is hideous :lol:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Dazzle said:


> Who are you? :nuts: I like his pictures. Whats your opinion...about the photos?
> PS: Nice K'Rd shots eighty4


lol @ who are you

thanks




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Cool, very nice updates


thanks mate


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Andre_idol said:


> That church is hideous :lol:


Yeah its pretty crap. It is near K'road hence the grubbiness lol


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

K'road


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

didnt work again


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

St Kevins Arcade


















































































K'Road again

I love this building


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Upper Queen St

Just a small set, I dont think I'll be posting for a while. Wintertime is coming and i'll be going into hibernation :lol:


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of the life scene!

I am from the Netherlands and visited the city. It's amazing with the water and the hills and huge green suburbs. The Picture below could be made in the Netherlands, it looks typically Dutch!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice, beautiful updates


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

The queen of GRUNGE is back :colgate: ... St Kevin's Arcade is the new HUB OF COOL .... incredibly trendy, sophisticated, edgy ..... I love it there :cheers: Thanks for the pics 84


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

EuroMaster said:


> Beautiful pictures of the life scene!
> 
> I am from the Netherlands and visited the city. It's amazing with the water and the hills and huge green suburbs. The Picture below could be made in the Netherlands, it looks typically Dutch!


Thanks mate :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice, beautiful updates


Thanks christos



SYDNEY said:


> The queen of GRUNGE is back :colgate: ... St Kevin's Arcade is the new HUB OF COOL .... incredibly trendy, sophisticated, edgy ..... I love it there :cheers: Thanks for the pics 84


lol thanks but Grunge? Grunge as in the musical genre? As in Nirvana? lol


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Sad to see you go into hibernation eighty4. Look forward to your return.

And yeah St Kevins Arcade is wierd. Im just a little ocd and have trouble eating there for some reason. Too grungy. I'll test myself next time Im up there.

btw was there ever a St Kevin? Seems strange.

The worlds only kneeling mannequin?



eighty4 said:


>


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^I'm back :lol: 

It was a gorgeous day today so I was out clicking. Ive just uploaded 100 more pics so i'll be posting them this week :cheers:

BTW it's certainly the only sitting mannequin ive seen :lol:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Autumn is here Part 1

Starting off with some grunge shots 

The abandoned Parnell train station 










Hmmm I wonder what they represent :lol:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

One thing about New Zealand....Auckland in particular...I love it I absolutely love it...everything seems perfect...but the trains look a bit how do I say this...a bit akward looking to NZ´s style of life. For example here you show an abandoned train station near the city centre and there´s no electric trains for what I can see.

But well...that can explain all the awesome cars that I see on several photos :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Interesting updates 84, glad to see that you are not hibernating in your cave 




Andre_idol said:


> One thing about New Zealand....Auckland in particular...I love it I absolutely love it...everything seems perfect...but the trains look a bit how do I say this...a bit akward looking to NZ´s style of life. For example here you show an abandoned train station near the city centre and there´s no electric trains for what I can see.
> 
> But well...that can explain all the awesome cars that I see on several photos :lol:


Don't worry, we all complain about the trains but there is hope at long last, they are electrifying the lines and should be finished by 2013 with new train stock. The old railway station in the pictures used to be the central railway station (there is a magnificent old train station building there which is now being used for student accommodation but it is too far out of the city centre) ... we now have the swanky underground Britomart train station instead :colgate: .... plans are afoot to redevelop the old train station (it may become the home of our new Convention Centre - fingers crossed ). I hope that puts your mind at ease


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice photos once again


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> Don't worry, we all complain about the trains but there is hope at long last, they are electrifying the lines and should be finished by 2013 with new train stock. The old railway station in the pictures used to be the central railway station (there is a magnificent old train station building there which is now being used for student accommodation but it is too far out of the city centre) ... we now have the swanky underground Britomart train station instead :colgate: .... plans are afoot to redevelop the old train station (it may become the home of our new Convention Centre - fingers crossed ). I hope that puts your mind at ease


Nice to hear that :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Andre_idol said:


> One thing about New Zealand....Auckland in particular...I love it I absolutely love it...everything seems perfect...but the trains look a bit how do I say this...a bit akward looking to NZ´s style of life. For example here you show an abandoned train station near the city centre and there´s no electric trains for what I can see.
> 
> But well...that can explain all the awesome cars that I see on several photos :lol:


LOL what were you expecting the trains to look like? Were you expecting a bullet train or something? 



SYDNEY said:


> Interesting updates 84, glad to see that you are not hibernating in your cave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You took the words out of my mouth 

Yeah I was going to go into hibernation but then the weather was nice :lol:



christos-greece said:


> Really good, very nice photos once again


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Autumn is here Part 2​
Symonds st University buildings


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful autumn photos of Auckland


----------



## Snorky33 (Oct 23, 2009)

^^mmmmmmmm i love Waterloo Quadrant...it's so leafy.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful autumn photos of Auckland





Snorky33 said:


> ^^mmmmmmmm i love Waterloo Quadrant...it's so leafy.


Thanks lads i got loads more to load up but having problems with my pc aswell. Hopefully they'll be more loaded on here tonight for ya


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Auckland is so cute. the city has it's own vibe, that's really nice. I hope some day I will travel to New Zealand.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Autumn is here Part 3


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

....


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Back Streets





































What a shame NZ doesnt have many Holden Kingswood's


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Autumn light 



























































































Film set on Shortland St





































Britomart Station


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Ah very nice! Like the film set. Anybody famous? Get any autographs? :lol:

I like the Symonds Street/University photos. I never really get up there, the hills to steep to bother walking up.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and very nice once again


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

:shocked: I saw some ugly buildings on Auckland! :lol:

Shooting a movie? Did you ask to appear?


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Milan Luka said:


> Ah very nice! Like the film set. Anybody famous? Get any autographs? :lol:
> 
> I like the Symonds Street/University photos. I never really get up there, the hills to steep to bother walking up.


Thanks, yeah normally i'm too lazy to walk up it :lol: but I wanted a change from walking up queen st. No autographs no hno:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful and very nice once again


thanks :cheers:



Andre_idol said:


> :shocked: I saw some ugly buildings on Auckland! :lol:
> 
> Shooting a movie? Did you ask to appear?


Yep there are lots of ugly buildings in Auckland they just dont get photographed often 

I think they were filming an tv advert there were loads of people dancing randonly in the street...I cant dance otherwise I mightve asked if I could join in :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont think so that Auckland has ugly buildings...


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> I dont think so that Auckland has ugly buildings...


Auckland definatly has them, like I said people dont tend to photograph them like I do :lol:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe this was the ad being filmed? I saw the 'get a perm' Mexican dude!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Milan Luka said:


> Maybe this was the ad being filmed? I saw the 'get a perm' Mexican dude!


Yep thats the one :lol: So cheesy


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Randomness 

Found this old building just off new north road














































City Centre


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a thriving city centre. :cheers1:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

^^Its not bad is it? :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Auckland downtown is/looking really very nice


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Glad to see you back! Keep them coming


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

aarhusforever said:


> So many interesting photos from an awesome city...I love it :cheers:


Thank you  :banana:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Andre_idol said:


> Glad to see you back! Keep them coming


Thanks, more to come :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Wellesley St Graffiti


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wellesley St Graffiti by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

North Head


Auckland Skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Cheltenham beach by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Golden Grass by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Houses near Devenport by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Grass by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Auckland Skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Grass Heads by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

Wow 
Different perspective - as always!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Dazzle said:


> Wow
> Different perspective - as always!


Thank you glad you like em :cheers: more to come soon


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

North Head 


Auckland Skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Rangitoto Island by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Rangitoto Island by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Rangitoto Island by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


North Head by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Aotea Square 


Daytime...


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Good to see you've picked up your camera again mate. Keep em coming ok.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

yeay!!! another beautiful auckland thread! :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Milan Luka said:


> Good to see you've picked up your camera again mate. Keep em coming ok.


Always have my camera its been a while since I put them on here though  Thanks for looking :banana:


aljuarez said:


> yeay!!! another beautiful auckland thread! :cheers:


:cheers: Thanks mate


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Aotea Square...

by night


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Bokeh Coke bottle  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The town Hall  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Aotea Square Day and Night by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Mission Bay 


Sunset by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Mission Bay fountain by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Sunset over Orakei by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Sunset by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Sunset by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Mission Bay by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Sunset by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Mission Bay by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Mission Bay by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures. Very atmospheric.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice, amazing new photos from Auckland


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures. Very atmospheric.





christos-greece said:


> Indeed very nice, amazing new photos from Auckland


Thanks fellas glad you like em :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Good to have you back :hug: stunning shote !!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Good to have you back :hug: stunning shote !!


Thanks  Though cant be effed with this site much these days lol


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Mission Bay


Sunset by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Mission Bay by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Sunset by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Mission Bay by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Sunset by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Sunset by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Sunset by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## mick_mc (Apr 26, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Auckland Randomness

Pics taken on my point and shoot 


Lotus by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Friendship by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Auckland Skyline viewed from a Parnell tennis court by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Devil on the pavement by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Chevy  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Fort Lane by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


MIniature Skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Parnell backstreets by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Flowers by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Boat in the viaduct by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Auckland skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


High st in miniature  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr





​


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

mick_mc said:


> :cheers:


Thanks....shame you were banned though :lol:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic photography. Thanks!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic photography. Thanks!


Thanks :banana:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

eighty4 said:


> Mission Bay by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mission Bay by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr
> [/CENTER]


Hey great to see you've dusted off the camera again mate. With so many distinctive neighbourhoods there can never be too many photos of Auckland.

As a massive art deco fan I love these in particular. Could almost pass for Miami!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Milan Luka said:


> Hey great to see you've dusted off the camera again mate. With so many distinctive neighbourhoods there can never be too many photos of Auckland.
> 
> As a massive art deco fan I love these in particular. Could almost pass for Miami!


Thanks :cheers: I'm always taking pics I upload them all to flickr and drip feed them here now and again. 

Im also a huge art deco fan too, luckily I live a short walk from where those pics were taken:banana:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Auckland Randomness


Rangitoto  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Metropolis Steps by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


High Street by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Jesters Pies, High Street by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Lotus by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Lotus by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Yorkshire Terrier by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


After the rain by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


After the rain by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Auckland Skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Chairs and not a view to look at by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Wokshop? Surely not by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The new Westpac building by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Parnell by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


High Street  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Auckland Randomness


....Waiting.....Texting by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Park Drive, in Parnell  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Chevy by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Dance Bxtches! by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Parnell backstreets by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Auckland Skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Waiting in line by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Playground in miniature  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Auckland skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


491 by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very stylish.


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Auckland looks such a colorful city.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Well done eighty4! Great photos again, the one of the skyline with the clouds is splendid :cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Very stylish.





TeaTree said:


> Auckland looks such a colorful city.





charpentier said:


> Well done eighty4! Great photos again, the one of the skyline with the clouds is splendid :cheers:


Hey thanks :cheers: More to come


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Auckland Randomness 


Auckland Skyline viewed from a Parnell tennis court by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Autumn leaves  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Autumn leaves by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Codys bourbon by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Shop display by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Who lives in a house like this? by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Vine & concrete by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


469...469...469 Just incase you didnt see it the 1st time by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Volvo  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Yellow  by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


The new Westpac building by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


Big Brother..... by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


MIniature people by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


MIniature Skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


MIniature High Street by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


MIniature Lorne Street by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


MIniature Boat by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr


MIniature Skyline by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr​


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

^^
Love your photos  ... as usual.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time viewing this amazing and superb collection of yours, and I must say: this is truly a big complement to Sydney's 2DAY collection in which you showcase a more serene and intricate side to New Zealand's largest city. Those randomness shots look fantastic, with a variety of topics that may seem to be boring to the uninitiated, but as a city planner, I find them interesting and pleasant-looking because looking at the small details can help a person further appreciate what a city has. From the quirks of a multicolored dooway ("Yellow") to the focus you've given on your miniature shots ("Miniature People" and "Miniature Skyline"), you really have opened my eyes even further into understanding and appreciating what cities are for. To me, your collection makes me want to focus much deeper than the colorful urban fabric your city has; I get to focus more on the details that really make your city unique and fascinating at the same time... and your photo quality is splendid, I have even subscribed to it already before writing this first comment!

Excellent work, mate! Keep those wonderful shots coming! :hug:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A very unique take on Auckland - I like them a lot!


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Dazzle said:


> ^^
> Love your photos  ... as usual.





fieldsofdreams said:


> First time viewing this amazing and superb collection of yours, and I must say: this is truly a big complement to Sydney's 2DAY collection in which you showcase a more serene and intricate side to New Zealand's largest city. Those randomness shots look fantastic, with a variety of topics that may seem to be boring to the uninitiated, but as a city planner, I find them interesting and pleasant-looking because looking at the small details can help a person further appreciate what a city has. From the quirks of a multicolored dooway ("Yellow") to the focus you've given on your miniature shots ("Miniature People" and "Miniature Skyline"), you really have opened my eyes even further into understanding and appreciating what cities are for. To me, your collection makes me want to focus much deeper than the colorful urban fabric your city has; I get to focus more on the details that really make your city unique and fascinating at the same time... and your photo quality is splendid, I have even subscribed to it already before writing this first comment!
> 
> Excellent work, mate! Keep those wonderful shots coming! :hug:





openlyJane said:


> A very unique take on Auckland - I like them a lot!


Hey thanks everyone for ya kinds words  I'll be uploading more later :banana:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time viewing this amazing and superb collection of yours, and I must say: this is truly a big complement to Sydney's 2DAY collection in which you showcase a more serene and intricate side to New Zealand's largest city. Those randomness shots look fantastic, with a variety of topics that may seem to be boring to the uninitiated, but as a city planner, I find them interesting and pleasant-looking because looking at the small details can help a person further appreciate what a city has. From the quirks of a multicolored dooway ("Yellow") to the focus you've given on your miniature shots ("Miniature People" and "Miniature Skyline"), you really have opened my eyes even further into understanding and appreciating what cities are for. To me, your collection makes me want to focus much deeper than the colorful urban fabric your city has; I get to focus more on the details that really make your city unique and fascinating at the same time... and your photo quality is splendid, I have even subscribed to it already before writing this first comment!
> 
> Excellent work, mate! Keep those wonderful shots coming! :hug:


Thanks Im glad you like my work and you can see Auckland how I see it :cheers: are you on flickr?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

eighty4 said:


> Thanks Im glad you like my work and you can see Auckland how I see it :cheers: are you on flickr?


I do have Flickr! Click here and take a peek.  And I invite you to visit my albums around the San Francisco Bay Area as well... Links provided on my signature under What's Hot.


----------

